# String



## karim37

How do you say "string" in Finnish? I mean the kind that you would use to tie a box.


----------



## Hakro

_Naru_ is the most common word for this.

"String" has also several other translations, for example bow string is _jänne_ and guitar string is _kieli_.


----------



## sakvaka

And 'string instruments' are _jousisoittimet_.


----------



## karim37

Hakro said:


> _Naru_ is the most common word for this.
> 
> "String" has also several other translations, for example bow string is _jänne_ and guitar string is _kieli_.


Thanks but somehow I thought "naru" was thicker than a piece of string. I think you can use a naru to skip, so I would translate it as "rope". 
What about "nauha", or is that "tape"? 
I think it should be something between "lanka" (thread) and "naru" (rope).


----------



## sammio

"Rope" is _köysi_ in Finnish, so _naru_ is indeed something between _lanka_ and _köysi_. Nauha can be translated as "tape" but my dictionary gives also "ribbon", "band" and "string". Still, _naru_ is definately the most common translation for "string" when it comes to tying things.


----------



## Hakro

In my vocabulary the thickness of _lanka_ is something like 0,1 mm to 1 mm, _naru_ is 1 to 5 mm, _nuora_ is 5 to 20 mm and _köysi_ is everything thicker than that. 

Of course these are no absolute limits, and it also depends on where this _naru, nuora_ or _köysi_ is used. For example in boats there are no _naru_ or _nuora_, it's always _köysi_ even if it's only 5 mm thick.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> And 'string instruments' are _jousisoittimet_.



Would _jousisoitin_ be interchangeable with _kielisoitin_? I thought (until you said this) that _jousisoittimet_ were instruments played with a bow, which would (normally) exclude the guitar, harp or similar stringed instruments.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Would _jousisoitin_ be interchangeable with _kielisoitin_? I thought that _jousisoittimet_ were instruments played with a bow, which would (normally) exclude the guitar, harp or similar stringed instruments.


You're right, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## sakvaka

Agreed. But consider a symphony orchestra and its major instrument groups:

1) strings - violin, viola, cello, double bass (_jouset/jousisoittimet_)
2) woodwinds - flute, clarinet, oboe, bassoon... (_puut/puupuhaltimet_)
3) brasses - trumpet, trombone, French horn, tuba... (_vasket/vaskipuhaltimet_)
4) percussions - snare drum... (_lyömäsoittimet_)
5) other instruments - piano, celesta, harp... (_muut_)

So, when I said 'string instruments', I was mainly talking about the string group of a symphony orchestra (+ viola da gamba, _jouhikko_ etc.).


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> In my vocabulary the thickness of _lanka_ is something like 0,1 mm to 1 mm, _naru_ is 1 to 5 mm, _nuora_ is 5 to 20 mm and _köysi_ is everything thicker than that.
> 
> Of course these are no absolute limits, and it also depends on where this _naru, nuora_ or _köysi_ is used. For example in boats there are no _naru_ or _nuora_, it's always _köysi_ even if it's only 5 mm thick.



Where would the word _nyöri_ (translated "string" by wiktionary) fit into the hierarchy described above?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Where would the word _nyöri_ (translated "string" by wiktionary) fit into the hierarchy described above?


In my vocabulary _nyöri_ is something between _naru_ and _nuora_, closer to _naru_, thickness maybe 3 mm to 6 mm, but the main point is that usually it's comparatively short and meant for a special purpose, like shoelaces for landing shoes, strings for a parka, short ropes for tying a tarpaulin etc. 

Anyway, _nyöri_ is very seldom used nowadays. It's origin is the Swedish word "snöre".


----------

